# New vip622 user. How to search only HD channeles



## bestivo (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got my vip622 and i think it's very powerful. It is not as user friendly as a tivo but it has more 'tweaks' which i like.

My question is when you search for shows/movies/events to record can you filter by HD contend or at least by HD channels? For example I was trying to record all Star Wars episodes in HD but my search was showing just tons of SD Star Wars (i have all the DVDs so it's pointless to record those). I had to check each showing if it was showing on HBOHD, which is just a waste of time imho. 


Also is there a way to filter out channels which you don't have ?? I have just the basic (A100) SD package and keep on getting tons of "red" channels on my searches. 


Thanks


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

I too am a former TIVO user. I have never got used to the limited search capability of the Dish DVR. I do those kinds of searches on my media center PC and then manually set up the VIP622. I really wish they would beef up the search capability for the next release. I suspect that they want you to see what you are missing and be tempted to select a PPV show as well. As a result, I suspect that we will never see a good custom search capability.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 622 has a favorites list strangely called ALL HD. Just press the Guide button until the gold ALL HD list shows.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> The 622 has a favorites list strangely called ALL HD. Just press the Guide button until the gold ALL HD list shows.


I initially thought of the same response as you, but in re-thinking the question, the original poster is looking to limit his SEARCHES to only HD or subscribed channels. I don't think you can do this.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

bestivo said:


> I just got my vip622 and i think it's very powerful. It is not as user friendly as a tivo but it has more 'tweaks' which i like.
> 
> My question is when you search for shows/movies/events to record can you filter by HD contend or at least by HD channels? For example I was trying to record all Star Wars episodes in HD but my search was showing just tons of SD Star Wars (i have all the DVDs so it's pointless to record those). I had to check each showing if it was showing on HBOHD, which is just a waste of time imho.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can with the current software. On page 62 of my manual is states: "DISH Pass - Records programs on all channels (default) or a specific channel, based on your specific criteria. See page 68 for details."


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

bestivo said:


> For example I was trying to record all Star Wars episodes in HD but my search was showing just tons of SD Star Wars (i have all the DVDs so it's pointless to record those). I had to check each showing if it was showing on HBOHD, which is just a waste of time imho.
> 
> Thanks


I feel your pain!  I had all six recorded in HD. Unfortunaltely they all went back to Time Warner when I turned in my SA8300. Can you tell I'm ready for external hard drive support!?

I haven't worked with Timers a lot yet but isn't it possibe to limit your search to one channel? That would at least help in this instance.


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

bestivo said:


> I just got my vip622 and i think it's very powerful. It is not as user friendly as a tivo but it has more 'tweaks' which i like.
> 
> Also is there a way to filter out channels which you don't have ?? I have just the basic (A100) SD package and keep on getting tons of "red" channels on my searches.
> 
> Thanks


Press the guide button a few times and it will change to "ALL SUB". That will show only the channels you subscribe to.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

isuzudave said:


> Press the guide button a few times and it will change to "ALL SUB". That will show only the channels you subscribe to.


That's not what he's asking - He's not browsing the Guidde, which we all know you can limit to HD only. He wants to do a search, with HD only as a filter


----------



## darkstarchuck (Feb 7, 2007)

I did this just 3 nights ago, searching for "movies", "sci-fi", and entering text "hd", I was able to get only HD content. Make sure you search (check the box) "titles and description". I apologize in advance, as I'm at work and not sitting @ the 622 to quote exactly what appears on the screen. I'm sure you could search in the text field both "star wars" and "hd", and reduce the results.

Good luck!


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

RickDee said:


> I don't think you can with the current software. On page 62 of my manual is states: "DISH Pass - Records programs on all channels (default) or a specific channel, based on your specific criteria. See page 68 for details."


What does it say on page 68?


----------



## bestivo (Feb 14, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> The 622 has a favorites list strangely called ALL HD. Just press the Guide button until the gold ALL HD list shows.


I think the ALL HD should do the trick. Too bad i won't be home for about a week more to test it. Thanks


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

bestivo said:


> Also is there a way to filter out channels which you don't have ?? I have just the basic (A100) SD package and keep on getting tons of "red" channels on my searches.


If you lock the channels that you do not subscribe to, wouldn't that prevent them from appearing in searches?


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

Hopefully this will be resolved with the next release of software. I know that one thing they are including is the ability to set up Dish Pass recordings to only tape HD or non-HD, something you cannot do today. It would seem that the same functionality during search should be available as well, but I haven't seen proof of that. 

The next release was supposed to be out last week, but they hit a last minute problem. Hopefully it will be here in the next week or so.


----------



## bestivo (Feb 14, 2007)

I posted this originally a while ago but even after few updates there's still no way (that I know of) to search just HD content. The list only HD channels is nice for browsing but it doesn't work when you are searching.

The HD label makes it way easier to see what's HD and what's not on the search result so it's not as big of a problem as before i guess.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

darkstarchuck said:


> ..."star wars" and "hd", and reduce the results.


You will find that this combo will reduce the results to zero.

There is no way (presently) to search for "Star Wars" and restrict the search to HD channels.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> There is no way (presently) to search for "Star Wars" and restrict the search to HD channels.


Press DVR button 3 times, and go to "Dish Pass". Enter "Star Wars", go to "Options", then "Set Resolution" set "HD only", done, and then create timer.

This is slightly different from a search in that it will actually create a timer, but you will get a list and you can always click on "Delete" if you don't like the results.

Of course, they should allow this in the "Search" mode itself.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kstuart said:


> Press DVR button 3 times, and go to "Dish Pass". Enter "Star Wars", go to "Options", then "Set Resolution" set "HD only", done, and then create timer. ...


I was not aware of this. Thank you. Good advice for the OP.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Jolard said:


> Hopefully this will be resolved with the next release of software. I know that one thing they are including is the ability to set up Dish Pass recordings to only tape HD or non-HD, something you cannot do today. It would seem that the same functionality during search should be available as well, but I haven't seen proof of that.
> 
> The next release was supposed to be out last week, but they hit a last minute problem. Hopefully it will be here in the next week or so.


Isn't it funny how many of us still refer to taping  when there is no tape involved and it is being stored on a hard drive.


----------



## bestivo (Feb 14, 2007)

kstuart said:


> Press DVR button 3 times, and go to "Dish Pass". Enter "Star Wars", go to "Options", then "Set Resolution" set "HD only", done, and then create timer.
> 
> This is slightly different from a search in that it will actually create a timer, but you will get a list and you can always click on "Delete" if you don't like the results.
> 
> Of course, they should allow this in the "Search" mode itself.


That's very nice trick. They showed all Star Wars episodes on HBO HD back to back last Friday so I recorded them all.

It's very good to know for future searches. Thanks


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, I too recorded them all because we don't know when/if they will ever release the 6 movies in HD DVD or Blu-ray.


----------

